# Australian Parrots



## bonnie.m (Sep 25, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone can advise me on a good aussie parrot to be kept as a pet? Prefferably with no licence required, but I dont mind otherwise


----------



## D3pro (Sep 25, 2010)

A Palm Cockatoo


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Sep 25, 2010)

lol, all black cockatoos are on permit, and cost a mint, and as far as i know so are major mitchles. 
firstly do you want a hand raised/companion bird, or a cage/aviry bird something that will just be pritty to look at? 

if you want some thing big go for any of the white cockatoos (glah, corelas, and the sulpher crested) the latter 2 can be very loud. 

not sure about eceluctus parots are awesome pets/comainions but are on permit. 

for smaller species id say princess parots, most gras parots but stay away from bourkes as they are more prone to cocidicosis and other illnesses that can be passed on to people. 

could always go with the standord budgie or cockatieal, 

but at the end of the day it depends on what exactly you are looking for in terms of size. weather its hand raised or aviry bird, and finaly your wallet, some birds can be quite expencive.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 25, 2010)

Have you owned parrots before, or will this be your first one?


----------



## bonnie.m (Sep 25, 2010)

Where would I be able to buy a palm cockie, and how much would I expect to pay?


----------



## D3pro (Sep 25, 2010)

you want a beautiful parrot that will become your companion... get a rainbow lorikeet... I used hand raise them, they become really attached to people and have huge personalities!


----------



## D3pro (Sep 25, 2010)

bonnie.m said:


> Where would I be able to buy a palm cockie, and how much would I expect to pay?


 
Certain breeders sell them, and their around the 4k mark I believe


----------



## bonnie.m (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive owned cockatiels,
Im looking for something maybe a little bigger, ill be keeping it in an aviry but would like to be able to handle it and prefferably not too expensive of course 
Im thinking of a galah, what would anyone say to that?


----------



## D3pro (Sep 25, 2010)

bonnie.m said:


> Ive owned cockatiels,
> Im looking for something maybe a little bigger, ill be keeping it in an aviry but would like to be able to handle it and prefferably not too expensive of course
> Im thinking of a galah, what would anyone say to that?


 
They can be a bit boring... white cockies are nice if you get them when their really young


----------



## bonnie.m (Sep 25, 2010)

Okay thanks, Im not wanting a bird thats known for being too vocal though, my neighbours are fairly close..


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 25, 2010)

Go a green-cheek conure, particularly as you haven't owned larger parrots before. They have lovely personalities, tend to be less noisy (osmetimes), and are always ready for a cuddle. Well, usually


----------



## Australis (Sep 25, 2010)

Rainbows are terrible, bite hard, noisy, projectile sloppy ****ters.. 
Seeing as most people are suggesting non-parrots for your parrot suggestion
ill say Rosella (think parrots :|)


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 25, 2010)

That would have been my second choice, Fay


----------



## Thor1 (Sep 25, 2010)

what state are you in? remembering that each state puts different birds in different licenses


----------



## mrdose (Sep 25, 2010)

I have kept Eclectus for many years both as pets and outside breeders. I find them to be amazing parrots and very affectionate


----------



## kak1 (Sep 25, 2010)

D3 I have to point out that very few Palm Cockatoos are kept in Australia (around 4-6 birds that I am aware of). Two of which are kept at Adelaide Zoo. As such the price you have quoted is not quite right. I have heard of Offers of 40 to 50k recently for a hen bird here in Australia. In America Palms are more commonly kept and they remain at 20k plus.

I would not suggest a cockatoo for you Bonnie as they require a fair bit of work and experience. I would however suggest that you decide on a few choices and do your research. Write a list of pro's cons for each and what you are after slowly removing each one from the list till you find one that suits you. Speak to as many breeders as possible and see if you can visit any, then do so. Most will be all to happy to help.

Buying a bird is in effect something that should be taken seriously. They live for many years, require mental stimulation, a varied diet, vet checks etc. You also have to buy a bird that you like rather than one that is pushed on you or is bought on a whim. Many people who purchase birds or anything for that matter on a whim end up getting bored and neglecting them. If you wish you can pm me at any time and I will be very happy to help. 

Likewise you can visit my website under my signature. This will give you information for a number of birds which is able to be used with many parrots including our natives. I can also give you suggestions of breeders once you narrow down what you are after. I hope this helps.

Regards,
Jade


----------



## shawrey (Sep 25, 2010)

I have hand raised a male grass parrot this year and he has turned out to be a amazingly affectionate little bird. Having kept and bred grassies before i found them to be a agressive but this one has stuned me how silly tame he is, they are quiet cheap to purchase, dont require a huge amount of room to house, and are a attractive little bird.


----------



## Andie (Sep 25, 2010)

Princess parrots are lovely  As are cockatiels. It is hard to make a recommendation without more information. Do you want a companion bird or one to just look at? Bourkes are cute but stress out quite easily. Rosellas are pretty but really hard to have as companion birds.

I replied in your other thread about joining a bird forum, but I'll say again here  PM me if you want the link!

I LOVE PARROTS! Ignore the silly responses.


----------



## kak1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Andie you are right in that princess parrots make great pets and spot on with regards to Rosella's. Few Rosella's do well as pets however some Western's stay quite tame. We are fortunate in that we have so many beautiful birds here in Australia.


----------



## jacorin (Sep 26, 2010)

yeh rozellas dont make good pets...bitey mongrels ......


----------



## D3pro (Sep 26, 2010)

Australis said:


> Rainbows are terrible, bite hard, noisy, projectile sloppy ****ters..



How fun is that? lol 
They don't bite at all if you raise them well.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 26, 2010)

kak1 said:


> D3 I have to point out that very few Palm Cockatoos are kept in Australia (around 4-6 birds that I am aware of). Two of which are kept at Adelaide Zoo. As such the price you have quoted is not quite right. I have heard of Offers of 40 to 50k recently for a hen bird here in Australia. In America Palms are more commonly kept and they remain at 20k plus.


 
Must of been thinking of something different...


----------



## kak1 (Sep 26, 2010)

D3 I can only hope that the numbers build up with the palms so that they get to a stable population and I can buy a few. For now i'll stick with the macaws, amazons, conures and caiques we have.


----------

